# Anybody Seen This?



## Toilet_Pro (Oct 25, 2011)

...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

How weird, I saw those on toiletpro.com.

http://toiletpro.com/index.php?categoryID=82

This isn't SPAM is it?

Mark


----------



## Toilet_Pro (Oct 25, 2011)

Mark, I have absolutely no affiliation with toiletpro.com; wasn't even aware of the site until you posted it. Nothing but a sheer coincidence..I actually wanted my name to be Toilet_Professional, but it was too long apparently. Plus I buy direct from Coast Products Online, where I got the video, at a discounted plumber price, and would never pay what they are charging at toiletpro.com


----------



## Toilet_Pro (Oct 25, 2011)

you really should check out the video though, It's not my personal property, so that's why I was told it was spam, it's on the front page of Coast Products Online Really neat!


----------

